# High power LED (6X10W)



## arteg (Mar 23, 2012)

I would like to share my DIY project 
There are 6 by 10W LEDs. can be working 2X10W or all of them.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

POST 1...........and you are off...............
Hope you learn as much s you want 

Can you explain a bit? I am thinking of getting some led for a special project.
I have an area I want to light that measures 24" X 24" X 12
Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## t-rex (Feb 17, 2012)

I would look at either rapid led or modular led. Both used and both amazing. They make it very simple and understandable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arteg (Mar 23, 2012)

Aquaticz said:


> POST 1...........and you are off...............
> Hope you learn as much s you want
> 
> Can you explain a bit? I am thinking of getting some led for a special project.
> ...


its depend what project you are talking. if its for open fish tank and you want to hang light over your tank. first you need make sure protection from moisture. second very good heat sink.
i need more info to suggest (


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

are you using water to cool your leds?


----------



## arteg (Mar 23, 2012)

ecotanker said:


> are you using water to cool your leds?


its ready to do, but not connected yet.it is as option.i am wondering in summer time you wont be able to control water temperature in your tank. and second thing is what about oxidation copper inside.could be any effects a water? 
Unless i will make closed circuit for cooling. but this option not necessary, its cools without water


----------



## nickman (Feb 25, 2008)

id be concerned about adequate heat transfer from the LED to the pipe with or without water. Why not just use an aluminum heatsink with or with a fan?


----------



## arteg (Mar 23, 2012)

nickman said:


> id be concerned about adequate heat transfer from the LED to the pipe with or without water. Why not just use an aluminum heatsink with or with a fan?


yes you can use aluminum heat-sink if you can can so big size. or if you think small heat-sinks for each led you will have trouble to fix it on cover


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

nice LED. Your background is so cool


----------



## tinman84 (May 8, 2012)

where did you get the leds from ?? 
site ??


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

check www.rapidled.com 
great prices, easy DIY. 
I thought it would be a BIG deal to DIY LED's.. real simple.
the hardest part for me was working out a way to mount them over the tank.


----------

